# My new platy-female?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I got two new platies and another balloon Molly today  The Molly and the blue platy are young and smaller than my adults. The Panda platy, however, is bigger, and I think, full grown. I read that its sometimes a bit hard to tell the sexes when they are younger. The blue platy looks definitely female (at least right now) but I can't tell with the Panda. The back fin is longer than the others, but its not like a point like what I'd expect in a male. Its more rounded, but less rounded than in the other platy. But its also a lot longer than in the younger platy. I really like this fish, but only want females. Do females sometimes have longer anal fins, but not looking like a penis, but more like a slightly pointed web?


----------



## prinmel (May 9, 2012)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been trying to load a pic in the gallery, but no luck so far, even after waiting an hour. (I have dial-up, ugggggh!) I'll try again later. Thanks.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

There's a photo in my pics of her. Its entitled Panda Platy. It shows the anal fin pretty well. Can someone confirm she's a female?


----------



## prinmel (May 9, 2012)

it's a female.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes - female


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahhhhh. . .. thanks a million you guys! I was pretty sure, but am new to sexing fish. This is an all-female tank--I want peace in my tank--no chasing by males, breeding and all that testosterone! LOL


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

She is totally cute. I'm so jealous. I want a great big tank that features different colored platys in it, and some assassin snails.  I would definitely pick up one of those, She's adorable.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you, Chessie. When I saw the Pandas, I said, I've gotta have one! She is so sweet. She was shy at first, but now comes right up to see me like all the others. Oh, I love all the different platy colors too. I'd love to have one of each variety!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get a tank full of Platies with different colors and eventually the colors will run. They will all breed with each other regardless of color. I started with 4 types/colors and I now have 6 colors. I have40-50 of them.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

That's why I only have girls. LOL


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Me too! My tank is girls only!


----------

